# What size board do I buy



## deltapapatango (Dec 31, 2015)

Post your foot size as well. Excellent post on that for measuring foot size in the boots section. Park riding only for now? Most board websites have board finder software as well. Check em out.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You should be starting at 164 and consider bigger. There are the few that can ride smaller at 250+ weights but the fact that your asking leads me to assume you should be riding 164/166-172.


----------



## Acalore115 (Jan 4, 2016)

i am a size 12 shoe. i rode a rental board that was a burton 163 i think it was Wide, but do not remember.


----------



## Psicko (Dec 26, 2015)

If you have a local shop, they will be able to help you. If you go that route, please buy from them. Don't get measured then go online.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Psicko said:


> If you have a local shop, they will be able to help you. If you go that route, please buy from them. Don't get measured then go online.


in the cycling world, it's "don't go showrooming"
________________________________________________
anyway, the local shop, their convention can be to the "chin level" with your regular shoes, as when you walk into a store, you're wearing regular shoes, not boots.

IMO, I would rent first. Sizing is a personal preference also.... but to start out, I would follow the store's convention. Then with a season rental, if you want to try a longer board, you can. If you want to try a shorter board, you can (of the same model board, of course).


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Do you plan to go a lot (5+) or just 1-2 times? Rentals are pretty cheap but they add up. Where do you ride? Snow conditions icey? powder? 

If you decide to buy, start with your boots first, as they are the starting point. Boots factor the size of the bindings and width of the board you get. Like delta said, go visit the shoe section of this forum, do some research on your true (mondo(explained in one of the threads)) size. If you don't have to use a wide board, it's ideal, so start from there. Once you can figure out the boot size then picking a board/binding combo will be a bit easier. Make sure of your feet width too! 

Seems like much, but it isn't. You can figure out all this stuff if you have a local boot fitter nearby. Buy your boots from them as they'll put in the effort to get you your perfect boots, and then just ask them how the local conditions are. If no such luck, you can buy everything online. Spending a extra $30 at a local shop is so much easier than the headache of trying to buy boots online.

As for board, each board has a recommended weight size, but I'd shoot for 162-167 as a general rule of thumb. Was that rental board too jittery? As in, did you feel like it was too wobbly or turns too easily? try something longer as it'll help you become more stable. Did you find that you were putting too much effort in trying to turn? Try something smaller. Profile of the board is important as depending on what board you get, the effective edge may be longer or shorter. Again this depends on the snow conditions. As a beginner I suggest investing in a azzpadz and stay away from traditional camber.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I have no expert advice in these matters as there are others here that can provide that to you, including those who have already responded. However, as a matter of reference, I ride a 165 regular width and a 166 wide with size 13 boots (outsole is a 12) at 6'5" 270ish without problems on either. I actually just realized this season when I got the 165 that I can probably do without a wide board. As others mentioned, it depends on snow conditions as well. For powder, you may want to go bigger?


----------



## Acalore115 (Jan 4, 2016)

I live in rhode island so i will be riding wachusett, loon, jay peak. I do not know how to describe the snow up there other than it can be groomed, powder, and ice all in one trail. At least that is what i have been told. the board they gave me when i rented was a 163, and I would spin around really easily. I also barely know what i'm doing because i had trouble turning toe side, and i ride goofy vs. regular. At the end of a 10 hour day on the learning hill i went down 3 maybe 4 times without falling. So for my first season from what i gathered i should buy a cheap board to get out there, and just learn. with size i think im probably going to go with something at least a 163-167 for stability reasons.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Your "spinning really easily" issue likely came more from leaning away from the nose more than the size of the board. My buddy and fellow forum member Sabatoa rides a 163 and is at least my weight and a tad shorter and he fucking rips on that thing.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Next time you go, try widening your stance. You're a big guy so the average rental person won't know the optimal stance and they just slap them on there eyeballing it. It'll help. All the boards I've ever rented, the rental people would put the bindings to narrow. Normally they would just say stand your legs shoulder width apart, stand a little wider than that. so your knees are bent. That should help with stability and toe side turns. remember you need to put more weight on your front foot and turn with your front knee.


----------

